# Miniature Birdhouses



## keithlong (Oct 29, 2010)

Here are my attempts at making these christmas tree ornaments. I made 21 in all. They are made from several different woods. They range in size from 1 1/2 to 2 inhes round and from 4 to 6 inches long. They are fun to make. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice.  Gonna have to give those a try.


----------



## sdemars (Oct 30, 2010)

*Very nice . . .*

Very nice indeed . . . .

They look great . . .

Steve

P.S. What city are you nearest in North Alabama . . . reason I ask, I am looking at the Fort Payne area to relocate . . . afordable land & pretty country . . .

Steve


----------



## louisbry (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice Keath.  I also like the display you made.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 30, 2010)

VERY NICE!  Good work and great photos.
Charles


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 30, 2010)

Clever, cute, well done.


----------



## patharris (Nov 1, 2010)

Keith what an excellent display of ornamental birdhouses you have made.I like you dispaly turntable too.  Have you ever tried making some individual stands for those that would like to show them off all year long.  Let me know if you need some ornament hanger wires if you make your on bases.
    Pat


----------



## jlmort1980 (Nov 1, 2010)

Look awsome Keith,

Do you do them in two pieces or just one???? I do a quite larger version of the same thing and am just wondering?  Do you sell them?  Is it worth doing them for profit?  Cuz they are really fun to make!!!  As I am sure you know........


Jlmort


----------



## keithlong (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey Jim,
I make them in 2 pieces, the tops are glued into the birdhouse. I hollow them with a forstner bit. I made these for gifts for my wife's co-workers. I did carry them to a craft show and displayed them and several people looked at them, but did not sell a single one. So they will go as gifts as they were intended.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 1, 2010)

These look great.  Thanks for showing.

I too make birdhouses that I sell and also give away. I have had great successs selling them. I can say this the red cardinal is the top selling bird. People look for that.


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work.  I'm into the mini-birdhouse thing.  Gives lots of practice for turning things other than pens, without having to have a lot of wood.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 2, 2010)

Top shelf for sure.  Nice.

Lin.


----------



## Scratch (Nov 7, 2010)

one day......  one day......   lol
BTW  very nice.


----------

